# Program needed to locate duplicate photos on hard drive



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good piece of software that will help me sort through LOTS of photos so that I can locate and remove duplicates? Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Assuming you're running, Windows: Have you tried using the Search utility and then sorting by title?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have, Jeff, but a lot only have numerical titles. I know that there used to be some programs that would actually bring up seemingly identical photos in thumbnails so that they could be verified as able to be removed. (That may not make sense, but I know what I'm thinking of.  ) I'd rather look through thumbnails than numerical names. (I know. I should have actually named all of the photos so that they would have been more easily identified, but hindsight's 20/20, as the old saying goes.) There have been quite a few times that I've selected photos to move or delete, and then, lo and behold, Windows has copied all of the selected photos.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I have, Jeff, but a lot only have numerical titles.


Are you setting the "View" to thumbnail?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have done that, but I have over 9,000 photos to look through, and I was hoping to find a program that would simplify and expedite the process. I know there were programs a couple of years ago that would do that, but the ones that I looked for (as suggested by Kim Komando) won't work on 64-bit versions of Windows 7.


----------

